# Wrestler dies in a ring - shocking?



## kopitelewis

What the fuck?


----------



## GetStokedOnIt

This is part of an angle for the show, I believe. An edgy, edgy angle.


----------



## RKing85

a quick google search turned up nothing.


----------



## Punkhead

Not sure yet. But the heel was crying on TV, so I have to believe it was legit. But after a quick Google search I found nothing and if it was real it would be all around the news in India I guess.

Any event, show, wrestlers names, date, anything?

EDIT: Apparently, the video below shows the wrestler, who 'died' as a masked new guy. So it was a part of an edgy angle. Here's the video:






FALSE ALERT, everybody.


----------



## Rah

I'd normally have mentioned how it's a tragic event but a risk every wrestler takes but if it's fake... wow.

On the one hand you had Vince fake his death, too, but in an exploding limo it's kind of a major hint that it's fake. This is almost as bad as Perro Jr. faking cancer so the crowd and company would get behind him and push him to a title. If you're going to do the angle don't do it in front of the fans who may be traumatised in witnessing someone dying. :no:


----------



## Yeah1993

What kind of dumbass company writes an angle like this?


----------



## Rah

Just saw ThomasThunder's link, apparently 100% De Dhana Dhan - which is the Indian sister company to South Africa's botched promotion. It all makes sense now. 

The promotion folded after three months, btw.


----------



## STEVALD

That was a show named 100% De Dhana Dhan produced by WWP which aired in India in 2009. It was a typical wrestling show which had the Indian wrestlers facing the South African wrestlers with the Indians emerging as winners at the end of the season. And that was just an angle in which that wrestler gets severely injured and the fellow Indian members come out (the guys who were crying) with the EMTs to check on that guy. And there was no mention of death, it was just an injury angle. The guy who uploaded that video made it look like a death angle to get dem viewz.


----------



## Yeah1993

It was the uploader? Well, that's it. HE GETS A YOUTUBE DISLIKE.

edit - shithead has ratings and comments disabled. Shithead.


----------



## gem'no

Yeah1993 said:


> It was the uploader? Well, that's it. HE GETS A YOUTUBE DISLIKE.
> 
> edit - shithead has ratings and comments disabled. Shithead.


You can report it to Youtube, if you feel justicy.


----------



## Rah

To be fair, a lot of the Indian population seemed to have been concerned over the wrestler dying, as well.

Though noting OP having one post and it being this, I'm guessing it's the uploader fishing for views.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

i might have seen the guy in tux in indian movies. 

inform the sheik to call this

FAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKEEEEEEEIN


----------



## nevereveragainu

Yeah1993 said:


> What kind of dumbass company writes an angle like this?


----------



## Expectnomercy316

Yeah1993 said:


> What kind of dumbass company writes an angle like this?


:vnce4 says hi.


----------



## Boygirl

This is why Indians should stick to outsourcing chemical plants...


----------



## EmbassyForever

Yeah1993 said:


> What kind of dumbass company writes an angle like this?


----------



## Rah

Boygirl said:


> This is why Indians should stick to outsourcing chemical plants...


Your racism aside, this was booked by South Africans.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke

The wrestler's name is Jogiya. He returned under a mask.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn

Boygirl said:


> This is why Indians should stick to outsourcing chemical plants...


----------



## BigWigglez

the name of the promotion is called "100% De Dhana Dhan". based on South African wrestlers fighting Indian wrestlers.

The death was Kayfaybe. the Nigerian wrestler who was crying was simply playing his role. and the Indian wrestler returned to action a good handful of months down the line. 

kayfaybeza.wordpress.com


----------



## CZWRUBE

Yeah1993 said:


> It was the uploader? Well, that's it. HE GETS A YOUTUBE DISLIKE.
> 
> edit - shithead has ratings and comments disabled. Shithead.


I'm sure he did that cause he knew people would find out it was fake im sure. What an Idiot!


----------

